# Rappers hitting the weights thoughts?



## SeanStones (Nov 17, 2011)

Couple of pics of the easy ones to find Dr Dre has gone huge but cant find no decent pics LL and Nelly looking Cut....

LL Cool J



















Fiddy










Ja rule



















Nelly


----------



## JG123 (Nov 2, 2008)

Dont understand the topic? Whats up with rappers hitting the weights?


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

They are all at it, and good on them  Don't forget Dre !


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Fiddy looks like he has gyno to me on that pic?

They look good, but they will have unlimited money and time to spend on it so why shouldn't they look good


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

I didnt think this was new?


----------



## SeanStones (Nov 17, 2011)

Jaime G said:


> Dont understand the topic? Whats up with rappers hitting the weights?


sorry mate should of been more clear just thoughts on it making bb more mainstream good publicity bad publicity whos looking good inspiration etc

im in work mate help me out haha


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

T_Woody said:


> *Fiddy looks like he has gyno to me on that pic?*
> 
> They look good, but they will have unlimited money and time to spend on it so why shouldn't they look good


Was thinking the same thing


----------



## SeanStones (Nov 17, 2011)

Wheyman said:


> I didnt think this was new?


not at all was just on youtube and related vids etc thought id post a thread


----------



## Spira (Nov 12, 2011)

LL Cool J - 43 years old - apparently took steroids.

Nelly - 37 years old

50 Cent - 36 years old - apparently he has never smoked, drinked or done drugs.

Ja rule - In jail, so who cares.

Anyway point is, these guys have been working out for years. If I could afford my own cook & personal trainer, I would be big in no time haha!


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2011)

transformer23 said:


> Was thinking the same thing


X3 he always looks kind of bloated too always


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Their black! Course their going to be big lol.

Look good though.

** no racism in this post btw **


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2011)

Also 50 cent dropped all his mass for a film and turned skinny dead looking http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/bizarre/2989778/50-Cents-shocking-weight-loss.html now hes back in the same shape as he was before.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Spira said:


> LL Cool J - 43 years old - apparently took steroids.
> 
> Nelly - 37 years old
> 
> ...


hahahahahahaha wasn't he a crack dealer before he became famous? Not saying all dealers use but.....really....??


----------



## JG123 (Nov 2, 2008)

SeanStones said:


> sorry mate should of been more clear just thoughts on it making bb more mainstream good publicity bad publicity whos looking good inspiration etc
> 
> im in work mate help me out haha


I werent being funny mate haha i just didnt catch on

Back on topic, yeah ja rule is inside so will be working out alot my guess, and with the money 50 cent etc earn they will all have personal chefs etc. To me that would be easy, getting a meal put infront of me then eating it. I cba with cooking haha


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

T_Woody said:


> *Fiddy looks like he has gyno to me on that pic?*
> 
> They look good, but they will have unlimited money and time to spend on it so why shouldn't they look good


He also looked like he had gyno on the front cover of his Get Rich, or Die Tryin' album.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

apart from LL the rest dont really inspire me, but these guys defiantely do plus what they do is impressive


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Bashman said:


> ^^^ totally get what you're saying and agree, black guys have awesome genetics


Agreed 

And it's all down to the white man.... Breeding only the fittest and strongest blacks to make super slaves

Thanks guys  :rolleye:


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> hahahahahahaha wasn't he a crack dealer before he became famous? Not saying all dealers use but.....really....??


Was thinking this myself, and his song talk about high as a muthafvcka etc etc

Pretty sure he smokes blunts, sniffs coke, drinks all sorts of expensive shlt.

Either that or he's a fvcking liar


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Breda said:


> Agreed
> 
> And it's all down to the white man.... Breeding only the fittest and strongest blacks to make super slaves
> 
> Thanks guys  :rolleye:


So what's the word on the street 



Spira said:


> LL Cool J - 43 years old - apparently took steroids.
> 
> Nelly - 37 years old
> 
> ...


You paint a bad picture of these rappers, your be telling me next they use girls like bitches !


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

IMO Nelly in the best shape of them all

I saw an interview with Adam Sandler talking about the movie Longest yard he was saying Nelly is a great athelete kinda guy thats just good at everything they try.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Breda said:


> Agreed
> 
> And it's all down to the white man.... Breeding only the fittest and strongest blacks to make super slaves
> 
> Thanks guys  :rolleye:


After all that these slaves "take our jobs and women" lol


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Dizzee! said:


> IMO Nelly in the best shape of them all
> 
> I saw an interview with Adam Sandler talking about the movie Longest yard he was saying Nelly is a great athelete kinda guy thats just good at everything they try.


Nelly used to play american football in college so he was an athlete


----------



## SeanStones (Nov 17, 2011)

^^^^^

I think LL was a bit like this apparently him and jamie foxx were always fighting/competing on the set of Any Given Sunday


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Breda said:


> Nelly used to play american football in college so he was an athlete


Some serious gear usage in college football too so probably got a good introduction there, not many 250lb 19 year olds at my college.....

Some of those dudes are stacked.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

if black men have awseome genetics then why does breda look like a cross between naomi cambell and an alien


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ginger Ben said:


> Some serious gear usage in college football too so probably got a good introduction there, not many 250lb 19 year olds at my college.....
> 
> Some of those dudes are stacked.


Not 100% sure but i don't think he touched any back then because he was a skinny cnut when he 1st started rappin, but yea dont see many ripped 250lb 19 year olds knockin about


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Afghan said:


> if black men have awseome genetics then why does breda look like a cross between naomi cambell and an alien


**** off you cnut


----------



## SeanStones (Nov 17, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> He also looked like he had gyno on the front cover of his Get Rich, or Die Tryin' album.


I've seen pics of him as a teen and he's on the chubby side like .....not sayin he's not on the gear but you think he'd be better looked after

his chest does look flabby and he always looks bloated out any theories?


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

Bashman said:


> ^^^ totally get what you're saying and agree, black guys have awesome genetics


they have great genetics for putting on muscle everywhere, except calves for some reason


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Bert Stare said:


> they have great genetics for putting on muscle everywhere, *except calves* for some reason


I Know mate wtf. Most of us look like we don't train legs in shorts


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

switch said:


> So what's the word on the street
> 
> Word on the plantation mate
> 
> ...


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

i heard vanilla ice put steroids in his hair and mc hammer put steroids ran a tren e cylce in his trousers


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

shut your hairy mouth bsnack


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

its good to see rappers getting built....even 'Fat Joe' has slimmed down....so i think he's called 'Skinny Joe' :lol:

As for black guys having good genetics.....check out Chris Rocks HBO Specials


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Breda said:


> shut your hairy mouth bsnack


dont you own any tshirts


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

barsnack said:


> dont you own any tshirts


Yea i just dont wear them indoors


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Breda said:


> Yea i just dont wear them indoors


thats weird considering your a Primary School Teacher


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

they have the funds for the best training, gear and diet so no surprises here


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

barsnack said:


> thats weird considering your a Primary School Teacher


Well what do you expect... I was wondering where you've been, i'll be expectin a letter from your parents explainin your absence from my classes


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

IronDan said:


> Risky business bringing the blacknetics into it lol.
> 
> ** also no racism in this post btw** better to be safe than sorry


Post reported for no racism


----------



## retro-mental (Dec 2, 2010)

Are they rappers ?

Thought they were pop stars !!!!!


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Clearly are only big because they're black / rich / on steroids


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

IronDan said:


> Lmao could be funniest thing I've read on the boards sorry Breda ;D
> 
> Reps!!!


its ok i called him a little girl because of his previous avi and is tryin to get me back for it


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

bloody rappers coming over here and taking all the rapping jobs then doing weights


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> bloody rappers coming over here and taking all the rapping jobs then doing weights


Who do the think they are having job


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Breda said:


> Who do the think they are having job


don't know what the world is coming to mate


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

If your new and starting threads, you gotta make them better than this, why couldn't you make it about clunges...?


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

dr dre put on some beef

even bono is on the gear:lol:


----------



## SeanStones (Nov 17, 2011)

SouthPaw said:


> If your new and starting threads, you gotta make them better than this, why couldn't you make it about clunges...?


Can't get the clunge up in work i'm afraid so a gangsta rap thread it had do be :gun_bandana:


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Ashcrapper said:


> don't know what the world is coming to mate


They'll want a choice of seats on the bus next, cheek of it.


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Tasty said:


> They'll want a choice of seats on the bus next, cheek of it.


All this equality is ridiculous... Whet ever next.... A black president


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Tasty said:


> They'll want a choice of seats on the bus next, cheek of it.


sat there with their muscles talking about their bitches n' hos



Breda said:


> All this equality is ridiculous... Whet ever next.... A black president


steady on fella


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

Breda said:


> its ok i called him a little girl because of his previous avi and is tryin to get me back for it


nah its cos u sent me a maxed out race card..wtf am i supposed to do with that bro


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

this should be called "Rappers hitting the gear thoughts?"

anyway whats a rapper? :blink:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> sat there with their muscles talking about their bitches n' hos
> 
> steady on fella


Sorry mate gettin a bit ahead of myself there... i meant blac*ish* president


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Breda said:


> Sorry mate gettin a bit ahead of myself there... i meant blac*ish* president


so sort of tanned then?


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2011)

LL has always been quite big, same goes for 50 pence.

Dre opened his own gyms didnt he? Hes a big guy now anyway


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Sureno said:


> this should be called "Rappers hitting the gear thoughts?"
> 
> anyway whats a rapper? :blink: [/QUO
> 
> Gear? Nah mate, its all about the Celltech :rolleye:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Afghan said:


> nah its cos u sent me a maxed out race card..wtf am i supposed to do with that bro


Just wave it around so ppl know your armed with a race card... They will flinch and pipe down at the mere sight of it


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> so sort of tanned then?


Slightly white if you will


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

If it means they have less time to spend opening their mouths, then I'm all for it.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Breda said:


> Slightly white if you will


sounds reasonable enough


----------



## Ste7n (Jul 12, 2011)

Guns don't kill people! rappers do! i seen it on a documentary on bb2...


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Squirrel said:


> If it means they have less time to spend opening their mouths, then I'm all for it.


racist!


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Whats this about 50 being tee-total lol are you mad ? , every time ive seen him in a video hes been smashed out his face, either holding a class of expensive champagne or smoking a blunt.

Was he not in bother when a interviewer walked in on him with a camera crew and he was on his knees sniffing coke off a table in croatia or something.

Sure he was on a USA radio show and it was brought up and he basically said well yeah fvck the whole nation of Crotia. lol

Typical ignorant Yank Pr1ck


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Squirrel said:


> If it means they have less time to spend opening their mouths, then I'm all for it.


And how do you expect them to eat?


----------



## biggilb (Jan 30, 2009)

I read somewhere last year that a doctor in the states got charged for giving out uneeded growth hormone and test to his patience. On the list was dre, 50 cent and timberland.

In an interview i read on 50 cent, he admitted to using performance enhancing drugs since he was a teenager.

Another interview I saw with Nelly, they were asking him how he changed his physique, the guy had no clue about diet wot so ever, so him using gear isnt out of the question either.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> racist!


Not racist mate, just can't stand the drivel they spout. Looking on the bright side, a large number of them do tend to end up dead quite early.


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Breda said:


> And how do you expect them to eat?


Another bonus :thumb:


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Squirrel said:


> Not racist mate, just can't stand the drivel they spout. Looking on the bright side, a large number of them do tend to end up dead quite early.


Are you upset because you cant rap and have no sense of rythm


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Their black! Course their going to be big lol.
> 
> Look good though.
> 
> ** no racism in this post btw **


What's bredas excuse then ?? Cause I don't see awesome genetics there ??


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

keano said:


> *Whats this about 50 being tee-total lol are you mad ? , every time ive seen him in a video hes been smashed out his face, either holding a class of expensive champagne or smoking a blunt.*
> 
> Was he not in bother when a interviewer walked in on him with a camera crew and he was on his knees sniffing coke off a table in croatia or something.
> 
> ...


I think they do some acting in the videos n stuff


----------



## Squirrel (Jun 7, 2009)

Breda said:


> Are you upset because you cant rap and have no sense of rythm


Damn, I shall now have to hang my head in shame & admit defeat!


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

biggilb said:


> Another interview I saw with Nelly, they were asking him how he changed his physique, the guy had no clue about diet wot so ever, so him using gear isnt out of the question either.


Saying that mate, he may just be baby fed. Have plates put infront of him. But defo a gear user as well, why not TBH.

On another serious note remember the black people can eat fried chicken all day and still look in a half good nick. lol


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nocarbs said:


> What's bredas excuse then ?? Cause I don't see awesome genetics there ??


 brendas not as special as them yanks


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

biggilb said:


> I read somewhere last year that a doctor in the states got charged for giving out uneeded growth hormone and test to his patience. On the list was dre, 50 cent and timberland.
> 
> In an interview i read on 50 cent, he admitted to using performance enhancing drugs since he was a teenager.
> 
> Another interview I saw with Nelly, they were asking him how he changed his physique, the guy had no clue about diet wot so ever, so him using gear isnt out of the question either.


you should be a detective, clearly have some skills for that sort of thing


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Squirrel said:


> Not racist mate, just can't stand the drivel they spout. Looking on the bright side, a large number of them do tend to end up dead quite early.


yeh I didnt really think you was a racist. clearly prejudiced against rappers though. not sure what they call that to be honest, racist - problems with race. rapist - problems with rappers?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Nocarbs said:


> What's bredas excuse then ?? Cause I don't see awesome genetics there ??


Do you not see my avi... Proportioned to perfection.... Let me add some juice to the mix and i'll be awsome

Anyway noaudi, you say you cant see my awsome genetics.... Well i don't believe you.... for obvious reasons


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Nocarbs said:


> What's bredas excuse then ?? Cause I don't see awesome genetics there ??


Ohhh someone's touchy because they've got noaudi


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

xpower said:


> brendas not as special as them yanks


Aint you too light to be commenting lol


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Ashcrapper said:


> I think they do some acting in the videos n stuff


Im not talking about the music videos mate, Im not a fan of the guy whatsoever. But I do like other hip hop stars and he always seems to appear backstage or in the dressing rooms during concerts smashed out his face more than any one else.

Maybe the guys gave it all up now, who knows. Think Emimem is supposely completely sober now but fvck knows with these guys track records.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Tasty said:


> Ohhh someone's touchy because they've got noaudi


Can a mod not change his name to Walter Mitty


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Breda said:


> Aint you too light to be commenting lol


 You doubting my ethnicity


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

xpower said:


> You doubting my ethnicity


I have no choice bor... Black face white body

What the fcuk are you


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

missed this thread, seemed like a laugh


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

I had this strange vision of putting Martin Luther kings head on on of the rappers body wih a speech bubble saying ''This isnt what I dreamed...but weeheeeyy!!!''

sadly my photoshop skillz are lacking lol

Im imspressed with 50 cent for doning all that for a film role, its insane!! I think the dude from batman did this when he played a prisoner in a Vientam war camp.


----------



## SeanStones (Nov 17, 2011)

VeNuM said:


> I had this strange vision of putting Martin Luther kings head on on of the rappers body wih a speech bubble saying ''This isnt what I dreamed...but weeheeeyy!!!''
> 
> sadly my photoshop skillz are lacking lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

christian bale


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

also christian bale


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

that belongs on an anorexia website where they all congratulate each other for seein ribs


----------



## DanB (Dec 28, 2009)

Ginger Ben said:


> hahahahahahaha wasn't he a crack dealer before he became famous? Not saying all dealers use but.....really....??


Think he's too smart to smoke crack, but he definitely smokes weed and drinks.


----------



## VeNuM (Aug 14, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> View attachment 68469
> christian bale


Commited haha


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Fatstuff said:


> View attachment 68470
> also christian bale


he is so ****ing dreamy


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> he is so ****ing dreamy


you did a swear!!!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> you did a swear!!!


yes I did didnt I ****y **** flaps face


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

nellys workout

pushups

and muscle milk

so he claims pmsl


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> yes I did didnt I ****y **** flaps face


Tis witchcraft !


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Tis witchcraft !


you need to PM Lorian with the swear filter code after you have reached 1000 posts mate. Code is p0_tA7O


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> you need to PM Lorian with the swear filter code after you have reached 1000 posts mate. Code is p0_tA7O


So your not a witch then? FFS :sad:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> So your not a witch then? FFS :sad:


No. Just a ****


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Ashcrapper said:


> you need to PM Lorian with the swear filter code after you have reached 1000 posts mate. Code is p0_tA7O


you are just the worst.. lol

**** code does work tbf


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

what do u do? lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2011)

Lol pair of cnuts imagine the pm's lorian will get


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Whats with the no racism comments going on???!!! almost as bad as the no **** comments!!! i think the black members (no pun intended) are big and ugly enough to take a joke.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

bennyrock said:


> Whats with the no racism comments going on???!!! almost as bad as the no **** comments!!! i think the black members (no pun intended) are big and ugly enough to take a joke.


what was the untended pun meant to be mate? (no ****) (no race'o) (no nuthug)


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Timbaland also, mary j blidge was on juice also.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

bennyrock said:


> Whats with the no racism comments going on???!!! almost as bad as the no **** comments!!! i think the black members (no pun intended) are big and ugly enough to take a joke.


Racist **** hater


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

oh yea and that flo -rida guy he fluctates in size


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Matt 1 said:


> what was the untended pun meant to be mate?


ha ha ha dick!!! Black member of course.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

bennyrock said:


> ha ha ha dick!!! Black member of course.


Now we have a pun


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Snoop dogg? Roids or natural? Thoughts...


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Matt 1 said:


> Snoop dogg? Roids or natural? Thoughts...


AIDS


----------



## wee-chris (Oct 29, 2011)

does 50 look like he has a touch of gyno?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

bennyrock said:


> AIDS


excuse me?


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> Snoop dogg? Roids or natural? Thoughts...


Gin and *juice*


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Mighty Sparrow said:


> Gin and *juice*


With regret, I have to rep you for that..


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Matt 1 said:


> excuse me?


sorry i forgot. no racism intended. and no ****!!!!!


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

bennyrock said:


> sorry i forgot. no racism intended. and *no *****!!!!!


Thank god

Edit; (no religion)


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> With regret, I have to rep you for that..


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

bennyrock said:


> Whats with the no racism comments going on???!!! almost as bad as the no **** comments!!! i think the black members (no pun intended) are big and ugly enough to take a joke.


you tryin to say black people are big and ugly



bennyrock said:


> ha ha ha dick!!! Black member of course.


White guys have dicks or white members too you know


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Breda said:


> you tryin to say black people are big and ugly
> 
> White guys have dicks or white members too you know


No ****!!!! that should keep ya happy. x


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

bennyrock said:


> No ****!!!! that should keep ya happy. x


Good man (noaudi)


----------



## switch (Jan 5, 2011)

Squirrel said:


> Not racist mate, just can't stand the drivel they spout. Looking on the bright side, a large number of them do tend to end up dead quite early.


Rappist


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Bert Stare said:


> they have great genetics for putting on muscle everywhere, except calves for some reason


I think the same thing. Calves is one of those muscles that don't wana grow.


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

willsy said:


> Also 50 cent dropped all his mass for a film and turned skinny dead looking http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/bizarre/2989778/50-Cents-shocking-weight-loss.html now hes back in the same shape as he was before.


Looks like the guy from faithless there!


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

jay101 said:


> Looks like the guy from faithless there!


He looks f*cked. Think he was playing a sick person in this role. Has the movie even come out yet?


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

transformer23:2638297 said:


> I think the same thing. Calves is one of those muscles that don't wana grow.


They are the burden we bere for being predominantly fast twitched.... They are useless to us lol


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I have **** calves too but the rest of my body has decent potential


----------



## Bruze (Nov 5, 2011)

Anyone spot gyno? They all claim to be natty on that african muscle site

Black peoples chest genetics are out of this world.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Bruze said:


> Anyone spot gyno? They all claim to be natty on that african muscle site
> 
> Black peoples chest genetics are out of this world.


Yeah he could be but that gyno is a bit of a giveaway unless he is in his teens which I doubt.


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

Bruze said:


> Anyone spot gyno? They all claim to be natty on that african muscle site
> 
> Black peoples chest genetics are out of this world.


MY EYESSS!!!!!!!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Bruze:2638376 said:


> Anyone spot gyno? They all claim to be natty on that african muscle site
> 
> Black peoples chest genetics are out of this world.


I got gyno when I was about 11 and I'm a natty. High test levels I think


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Breda said:


> I got gyno when I was about 11 and I'm a natty. High test levels I think


ur body couldnt decide if u was a boy or a girl m8


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Breda said:


> I got gyno when I was about 11 and I'm a natty. High test levels I think


 Got teen gyno myself.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Breda said:


> you tryin to say black people are big and ugly


I think he was mate. Its there, he said it


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

the brother Dre looks hooge

View attachment 68481


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

View attachment 68482


cant find a shirt off one


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Dre was always a menacing powerhouse though


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

Bashman said:


> ^^^ totally get what you're saying and agree, black guys have awesome genetics


thats due their suppression for a few millenia to be fair.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

oh dont be mean crappy.i bet we could have a pic of you in a little sailors outfit weighing 5 stone if we asked mrs crapper nicely lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I cant think of the fella's name who was in the pussy cat dolls "dontcha " video...

He put some size on quickly.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Uriel said:


> oh dont be mean crappy.i bet we could have a pic of you in a little sailors outfit weighing 5 stone if we asked mrs crapper nicely lol


have you got cameras set up in my house? :sneaky2:


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> I cant think of the fella's name who was in the pussy cat dolls "dontcha " video...
> 
> He put some size on quickly.


Busta Rhymes


----------



## Airborne Shaun (Jun 20, 2011)

Milky said:


> I cant think of the fella's name who was in the pussy cat dolls "dontcha " video...
> 
> He put some size on quickly.


Busta Rhymes


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Airborne Shaun said:


> Busta Rhymes


Thats the fella.


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Maggot from the GLC famous for gear abuse. FACT!!! NO ****


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Airborne Shaun said:


> Busta Rhymes


did some tremendous videos


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Bust used to be real skinny



Now


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

all of them know about the tech of the cell!

had to code that carefully so people not in the know, would still.. not know, know what I mean those in the know?

(waits for the response - NO)


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Jail time


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

Suprakill4 said:


> Their black! Course their going to be big lol.
> 
> Look good though.
> 
> ** no racism in this post btw **


Racisit pig


----------



## biggilb (Jan 30, 2009)

keano said:


> Saying that mate, he may just be baby fed. Have plates put infront of him. But defo a gear user as well, why not TBH.
> 
> *On another serious note remember the black people can eat fried chicken all day and still look in a half good nick.* lol


Thats pritty much wot he said in the interview him self pal


----------



## Bert Stare (Aug 5, 2011)

Matt 1 said:


> all of them know about the tech of the cell!
> 
> had to code that carefully so people not in the know, would still.. not know, know what I mean those in the know?
> 
> (waits for the response - NO)


aware


----------

